

Show HN: “A Social Network for Body Types” - wylonis
http://fitbay.com

======
wylonis
Hi HN, I'd love to get your feedback on Fitbay. It lets you connect with your
Body Doubles - people with your height, weight and body type. Check it out -
[https://fitbay.com](https://fitbay.com)

To sign up you take "The Body Quiz", entering your height, weight and body
type to find your 'Body Doubles' – people with similar proportions. Based on
your entries we match you with others who have answered similarly to questions
including height, weight, body type, torso type, arm length, age, location and
cup size (for women). There are 1,700,000+ possible matchings in this quiz, so
it's very accurate.

We then encourage users to share photos of themselves (selfies) and tag the
brands and sizes they wear. In turn, this creates a personalized shopping
experience where everything is in your size, presented by people who have a
body similar to yours.

